# Flea & Tick Control for Puppies and Full Grown GSDs



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

Out on the ranch, Im picking ticks out of the ears of my Germans all the time, and they have covered in fleas as well.

What would you use that is going to treat puppy and year olds the same?


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

We have always used Frontline Plus and it works.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Solar Geek said:


> We have always used Frontline Plus and it works.


Same here....I'd ask your vet about what age puppies it can be used on and how much to apply as the packaged doses go by weight.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Frontline Plus, I've used it for years and never had a problem. Just remember to put it on about 3 days after you bathe the dog. There needs to be some oil in their coat so the Frontline can spread over their bodies. 

Definitely ask your vet before using on puppies, although Frontline does come in different dosages based on size of the dog, so there should be something that would work for puppies. Good luck, Sue


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Just checked the Frontline Plus package I have and it says 'puppies as young as 8 weeks'.

I don't bathe the dogs a week before or a week after application.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've used Frontline Plus, Serestar and now Advantage II, since I can get the latter without a Rx now. All have worked fine. (The information sheet that comes with these will say if they can be used on pups or not.)


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I personally like Advantage the best. It seems to work longer on my dogs than Frontline.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

It _might_ depend on geographical location too. Used the FLP and visited Tenn a week after treating and he got _absolutely_ infested with fleas. It was terrible and he wasn't even scratching, just acting weird which we thought was because he was in a strange place. Then found his belly covered in them...so I now check him regularly and closely. Treated with Capstar to knock em off then Comfortis for a couple months and a _lot_ of vacuuming. Might have been a fluke...but vet said the FLP works for some dogs in some areas and not for others. 

Point is you use what works and stick with it. Capstar is awesome and I keep one on hand, line a crate with a drop cloth, dose the dog in the crate and hour later, dead fleas _cover_ the cloth.


----------



## readymom (Mar 17, 2014)

I live in a heavy forested area with LOTS of ticks. I have used everything. Maybe they helped but still had lots of ticks on dogs. This year I tried Bravecto. It has been very effective. Literally fleas were dropping off dead in 2 hours and ticks were dead in 12 hours. The only ticks I find now are dead. It is a lot more expensive. One pill every 3 months is $50 but you can get a rebate if you look for it so I figure my total cost is $160/year per dog. I am very frugal but I do spend the money for this.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Just thought I'd add that our birds and a bunch of frogs around our place seem to make a big difference. Last year around Aug/Sept I think we had to medicate, but our dogs have done pretty good without other times.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Jul 23, 2015)

I use Hartz First Defense. This product has Fipronil, the same active ingredient

used in Frontline for much less cost.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

They say Brewers Yeast fed to dogs changes the chemistry and keeps fleas away.. 

I don't know about that but it sure stabilized her and my digestion. I give my German Shepherd 1/2 teaspoon in her food every day.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

Diatomaceous Earth is natural and kills fleas, ticks, cockroaches, slugs, fire ants, etc.. and even Bed Bugs.. when they crawl across it or consume it. Food grade is used to deworm humans, horses and dogs. I feed my German Shepherd and her 5 puppies DE daily. 

Dust the ground, garden, plants, garage, inside the house by the baseboards, near water pipes, outlets, holes, etc.. Just don't get it in your eyes or lungs.. it cuts.. like glass. 

Put it in your dogs ears, around the ears, in the dog bed & Kennel.. It drys hair out, but you can dust them and later wash them in a couple of days. 

I apply it to the main area my dogs will be in daily.. then expand to the boarder of that. To kill fire ants.. you might have to reapply 1-2 times.. and chase them.. as they move. 

It can be purchased in 50 lb bags online.. I apply it under houses for spiders, cockroaches, etc.. Don't apply too heavy on plants as it blocks the sun then.. DUST.. I saw one guy on youtube use a leaf blower to blow piles of it on his tomato garden.. 

It does not work as well wet.. so apply to the area when there will be no rain for 4-5 days.. Do Not Apply in the wind.. 

They claim it does not hurt worms.. but I have no idea about that. It does not hurt mammals.. or birds.. to eat it.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

MaxBlast said:


> Diatomaceous Earth is natural and kills fleas, ticks, cockroaches, slugs, fire ants, etc.. and even Bed Bugs.. when they crawl across it or consume it. _*Food grade is used to deworm humans, horses and dogs*_. I feed my German Shepherd and her 5 puppies DE daily.
> 
> Dust the ground, garden, plants, garage, inside the house by the baseboards, near water pipes, outlets, holes, etc.. Just don't get it in your eyes or lungs.. it cuts.. like glass.
> 
> ...


It doesn't work at all when wet....like inside any creatures body. 

Works good in dry applications but beware the respiratory hazards. 

Also beware that many products labeled 'DE' have majority volume ingredient of clay(s). Read the fine print.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I lost a dog to anaplasmosis and my dogs have had Lyme disease. I take it much more seriously now and put Vectra 3D on them monthly based on the calendar. Fleas aren't a problem where I live but it's nothing to come home from a hike with 100 ticks on the dogs. We have both wood ticks and deer ticks.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow.. 100 ticks.. I've seen some pictures that were unbelievable how many ticks were on a dog. 

You might want to research Low Dose Naltrexone + Dogs.. It is cheap and increases the immunity in humans 300% with no side effects.. 

I take it myself and it stopped severe hives I had for 8 years that the MDs never figured out.. Plus I have had No Colds in the 5 years I have taken it.. Search for it on youtube to watch the MDs discuss it.. Cost $1/day.. dogs and children take less.. You can order the 50 mg pill from overseas.. add 10 oz of distilled water.. keep colds and drink 1 oz yourself at night before bedtime.. or get a MD script.. for pills.. 

Most Doctors know nothing about increasing the immunity.. this has been used since 1985 for AIDS and Cancer patients.. It stops and cures cancer ! It stops MS, Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, Arthritis and Cancer.. 

Oh, yeah.. I know.. if it was true my MD would have told me.. HaHa.. Go to 3 MDs for a problem and get 3 different answers.. I trust searching the internet for better advise than a MD.. One told me he did not believe in Vitamins and Minerals ! I fired him.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

We have tried frontline plus this year as well as several others folks have recommended. We have had no problem with ticks but can't seem to keep the fleas taken care of.


----------



## spud (Feb 3, 2007)

If ticks where a problem for my dog I would go back to frontline plus. I tried DE and brewers yeast and they didn't work for me. So I tried neem oil and it is the only alternative that has worked. I put on six drops twice a week. I dilute one drop of neem oil in ten drops of carrier oil(I used almond massage oil). Just glade I don't have ticks.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

CountryMom22 said:


> Frontline Plus.......
> 
> Definitely ask your vet before using on puppies, although Frontline does come in different dosages based on size of the dog, so there should be something that would work for puppies. Good luck, Sue


I have used it on puppies with no problems. I think one of the greatest things that has happened for pet owners was when fripinol went OTC in generic form.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think someone here or on another forum told me about buying Revolution from Australia. I use that about every 6 weeks, we're in northern Illinois so we only see problems with fleas and ticks during the summer. I don't give it every month though, I try to wait as long as possible so I do it every 6 weeks and stop using it when it gets cool. The company I buy it from is Petshed. Yes it's expensive but it works and even prevents heartworm. My dogs eat a lot of livestock poop so they need the added protection of the dewormer in there too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Chickens. They eat fleas and ticks. I realize Texas is going to have a worse problem than we do here in Michigan because the winter kills off a lot. By August, it is pretty bad. I don&#8217;t know if my dogs did not get fleas and ticks because of the chickens or because they are fed raw. The first time my 14 year old dog had a flea was Christmas 2015, but he&#8217;s getting old. I used Capguard, worked great.

I agree with MaxBlast that the body has to be able to fight off infections and parasites, so feed your dog well and supplement if necessary.


----------

